# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Đánh giá và trải nghiệm Blackberry Bold 9700

## hoanganh2

*Đánh giá và trải nghiệm Blackberry Bold 9700* Nhìn chung, mình thấy em Bold 9700 này là ổn nhất cả về thiết kế, kiểu dáng và hình thức. Mình thấy cầm chắc tay hơn, đầm hơn so với javelin, nhỏ gọn hơn so với Bold 9000, thích hợp với vóc dáng của người Việt Nam. Em Bold 9700 hiện mình đang dùng là mạng AT&T, phiên bản World edition.


​*Mặt trước và mặt sau của em Bold 9700*:





Mặt kính trước của 9700 tương tự như của 8900 và Storm. Thiết kế bóng bảy và hiện đại. Có lẽ cái thiết kế này là rào cản tốt nhất để những ai muốn nhái blackberry đời cao. Khác với 9800 với các đường cong mượt mà 9700 được vát mép kính và hơi cao hơn tạo ra một vẻ rất mạnh mẽ và công nghệ. 2 nút trên đỉnh tiện lợi từ Storm và Jevalin được giữ lại trên 9700 này. 

<div style="text-align: center">


​Bàn phím của 9700 tương tự như trên 9000 hiện tại như nhỏ hơn. Các phím cũng được bố trí sát ra mép máy do sười máy được thiết kế rất mỏng. Tức là tuy 9700 không lớn nhưng bàn phím cũng rất thoải mái. Bàn phím thiết kế cho Bold 9700 to hơn một chút trong phiên bản trước đó có tên là Onyx 9020. Gõ bàn phím trên Bold 9700 sướng hơn, độ lún tốt hơn trên Onyx 9020. Tuy nhiên, bàn phím trên Bold 9700 lại không mềm như trong Onyx 9020.

Phím cảm ứng đa chiều: Sau 8520 thì đây là chiếc BlackBerry thứ hai dùng phím cảm ứng đa chiều thanh cho viên bi truyền thống. Phím đa chiều truyền thống đã từng xuất hiện trên máy điện thoại của Samsung hay Nokia E72 mới đây nhưng qua thực tế sử dụng thì có vẻ như trên 9700 là cho cảm giác tốt nhất. Tuy nhiên bạn chắc chắn bạn cũng sẽ gặp một ít khó chịu khi mới chuyển gừ bi hay bánh xe qua cái nút cảm ứng này. Và bạn cần thời gian để làm quen với nó. Việc thay viên bi bằng nút cảm ứng là bước chuyển biến khá ấn tượng không khác gì bi đã làm với bánh xe. Những khó khăn do bi gây ra, đặc biệt là trên dòng Tour mới đây đã khiến RIM phải thay đổi. 


​Giống như 8520, các nút bên 2 bên sườn máy được làm cùng màu với màu đen của sườn máy chứ không xi bóng lên như đời trước nên nhìn có vẻ chắc chắn và bền hơn. Cổng kết nối vẫn ở vị trí như Bold nhưng thay vì dùng MiniUSB thì 9700 dùng MicroUSB, ta có thể dùng chung sạc và sync của các máy BB hiện đại cung với Bold này. MicroUSB là chuẩn kết nối cũng như chuẩn sạc chung cho hầu hết các điện thoại trong tương lai. Viền mạ crom trên 9700 màu ngả xám đen chứ không sáng inox như Bold, Jevalin hay Storm và phần vòng về phía sau to và nổi hơn. 




​Có thể nói thiết kế mặt sau của 9700 là yếu điểm lớn nhất của máy. Với quá nhiều chi tiết trên một mặt phẳng nhỏ khiến mặt sau nhìn rối và mất phần sang trọng của sự giản đơn. Điểm nhấn vẫn là miếng da trên nắp lưng giống như trên 9000, nhưng thay vì gần như nguyên cả một cái nắp da thì 9700 lại chỉ có một miếng nhỏ. Trên miếng da này có dán logo BlackBerry giống như trên nắp của Jevalin, có khả năng dễ bị tróc da. Camera cùng với đèn tạo thành 2 lỗ tròn bên trên kẹp giữa chữ BOLD, phía trên chữ BOLD là loa. Trên máy 8520 chữ Curve cũng in ở cùng vị trí với chữ Bold này.


​Cơ cấu mở nắp lưng của 9700 cũng khác so với những chiếc BlackBerry khác. Ta nhấn vào nắp và trượt xuống. Không có một khóa nắp pin nào để giữ nắp. Khớp giữ nắp ẩn bên trong. 


​Pin của 9700 trong máy này là 1300mAh, trong khi kích thước bằng đúng pin 1500mAh trên Bold cũ.


​So với 9000, 8900




​So với 8520


​9700, 9000, 8900 và 8520


​</div>
*Thông số kỹ thuật:*


​*Vào internet bằng browser:*


​*Application:*





​*Push mail:*

​*Về tốc độ*: Có vẻ như 9700 nhanh hơn hẳn Bold và Onyx 9020 (mình đã từng sử dụng qua).

*Về màn hình*: sắc nét, rõ ràng và đẹp hơn Javelin và Bold.

*Về đàm thoại*: nghe gọi tốt, loa tốt

*Về tốc độ lướt web*: do chưa có điều kiện thử nghiệm GPRS ở Hà Nội nên mình không đưa ra được nhận xét gì. Tuy nhiên, nếu xét về 3G thì Bold 9700 nhanh hơn hẳn Bold 9000 (mình đưa ra kết luận này là vì mình sử dụng 3G của mạng singtel).

*Về cài đặt phần mềm*: Cài facebook và Yahoo messenger ngon lành nhưng không hiểu sao không thấy hiển thị icon trên màn hình (do vậy không sử dụng được). Cài operamini và beejive bằng browser không được (lý do: chưa support OS 5.0). Ngoài ra một điều mình thấy hơi lạ là em 9700 này không cài được bất cứ phần mềm nào qua BDM (lý do được đưa ra ở đây là application is not compartible). Lỗi này mình đã từng gặp qua khi dùng em Onyx 9020 với bản rom .90, sau khi upgrade lên bản version .111 thì cài phần mềm ngon lành. Do vậy, chắc phải kiếm bản rom version mới hơn version .169 hiện nay của em Bold 9700 này. (hiện rom version mới nhất của cho Bold 9700 là 5.0.0.258). Tuy nhiên, *IM+ và ứng dụng Gmail vẫn dùng tốt* các Bác ah.

*Âm thanh*: có thể nói nghe nhạc bằng Bold 9700 mình cho rằng tốt nhất và hay nhất hiện nay trong các dòng sản phẩm của Blackberry. Rất cool...

*Video*: chất lượng video hiển thị và âm thanh rất cool..

----------

